# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metron aikataulut + vaihtoyhteydet

## Safka

Joissain ketjuissa on peräänkuulutettu metron aikatauluja liityntäyhteyksineen. 1980-luvulla ja vissiin -90-luvun alussa noita "aikataululakanoita" oli metroasemilla. En tarkalleen muista miltä lakanat näyttivät, mutta teinpä pikapikaa oman versioni siitä miltä ko. aikataulu voisi näyttää tämän hetkisen tilanteen perusteella:


(sisältää parin esimerkkiaseman vaihtoyhteydet)

Vaikka reittioppaita sun muita aikataulupalveluja piisaa, niin olisiko silti aika hiukan taantua ja tehdä tämänkaltaisia tauluja metro- ja lähijuna-asemien seinille? Taskuversiotkin olis kova juttu.

Taulun tekemiseen muuten kului aikaa vajaa pari tuntia  sekin spåraharrastuksestani pois  :Smile:   ja ihmettelen eikö aikataulusuunnittelussa riittäisi _vuosittain_ tuollaista parituntista vastaavan tekemiseen?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Taulun tekemiseen muuten kului aikaa vajaa pari tuntia  sekin spåraharrastuksestani pois   ja ihmettelen eikö aikataulusuunnittelussa riittäisi _vuosittain_ tuollaista parituntista vastaavan tekemiseen?


Mainiota, Safka. HKL:llä näyttää olevan kiireitä. Olisikohan noin 1,5 vuotta sitten kun satuin tapaan Itäkeskuksen asemalla henkilöitä, jotka olivat pohtimassa matkustajainfoa. Kerroin heille juuri tästä tarpeesta, ja he ymmärsivät ja pitivät ajatusta hyvänä. Mutta ei ole sitä parituntista löytynyt.

Lähetäpä malliksi tekemäsi työ HKL:lle ja mukana tarjous, että hintaan 35 /h maksettuna palkkiona verokortille voit tehdä heille loputkin asemakohtaiset aikataululakanat.  :Smile:  

Antero

----------


## Albert

Lehtileike  Metrouutiset 1-83. Siitä vähän näkee millainen tuo "jatkoyhteysaikataulu" oli. Sitä oli myös A4-kokoisena, mustavalkoisena, jaossa matkustajille.
Eli tämä palvelu kuului metron "varhaisvuosiin". En vaan muista milloin se lopetettiin.
Kannattaa lukea tuo juttu myös. Siinä on asiaa mikä on totta tänäkin päivänä.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Lehtileike  Metrouutiset 1-83. Siitä vähän näkee millainen tuo "jatkoyhteysaikataulu" oli. Sitä oli myös A4-kokoisena, mustavalkoisena, jaossa matkustajille.
> Eli tämä palvelu kuului metron "varhaisvuosiin". En vaan muista milloin se lopetettiin.
> Kannattaa lukea tuo juttu myös. Siinä on asiaa mikä on totta tänäkin päivänä.


Kummallista kyllä, nykyään monella metron "liityntälinjalla" vuoroväli ei soinnu yhteen metron vuorovälin kanssa! Esimerkiksi linja 83 kulkee ruuhka-aikana 10 minuutin välein, metron kulkiessa neljän minuutin välein. Jos tämä esimerkkilinja 83 kulkisi 12 minuutin välein tällöin, se olisi sovitettu metron mukaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> En tarkalleen muista miltä lakanat näyttivät, mutta teinpä pikapikaa oman versioni siitä miltä ko. aikataulu voisi näyttää tämän hetkisen tilanteen perusteella:


Näyttää hyvältä. Koska linjanumerot selviävät jo sarakkeiden otsikoista, voisi aikatauluriveillä olla linjojen varsinaiset lähtöajat linjanumeron sijasta. Sitten näkisi kannattaako yrittää juosta, jos esim. metro myöhästyy.

----------


## late-

> Näyttää hyvältä. Koska linjanumerot selviävät jo sarakkeiden otsikoista, voisi aikatauluriveillä olla linjojen varsinaiset lähtöajat linjanumeron sijasta. Sitten näkisi kannattaako yrittää juosta, jos esim. metro myöhästyy.


Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että varsinainen lähtöaika kannattaisi saada mukaan. Lakanan koon kasvaessa pitäisi tosin ehkä toistaa linjan numeron kertovaa otsikkoriviä tai asettaa varsinaiseen sarakkeeseen sekä linjan numero että lähtöaika. Siis jokseenkin samaan tapaan kuin YTV:n ohitusaikatauluissa.

Vaihtoyhteyksien aikataulut kertovia julisteita on ollut asemilla vielä ainakin 90-luvun jälkipuoliskolla ja olen niitä myös käyttänyt, kun valittavana oli yhteys joko Itäkeskuksesta tai Mellunmäestä (97). Malli oli minusta graafisesti päivittynyt linkatusta vanhasta versiosta ja mukana oli tietysti yhteyksiä ainakin Kontulasta ja Mellunmäestä. En muista oliko julisteita käytössä vielä Vuosaaren haaran avaamisen jälkeen. Ehkäpä juuri kahden haaran yhteyksien esittäminen oli graafikolle liian vaikeaa?

----------


## Safka

> Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että varsinainen lähtöaika kannattaisi saada mukaan. Lakanan koon kasvaessa pitäisi tosin ehkä toistaa linjan numeron kertovaa otsikkoriviä tai asettaa varsinaiseen sarakkeeseen sekä linjan numero että lähtöaika.


Onhan siellä metroasemilla tilaa, sitähän sinne just on kalliilla rahalla louhittu... eikös niitä kolmen-neljän julisteen ständejä ole siellä pilvin pimein? Kyllä tämänkaltainen aikataulu mahtuu kolmeen julisteeseen (ma-pe, la ja su omiksi lakanoikseen) ja ehkäpä pienempäänkin tilaan.




> Vaihtoyhteyksien aikataulut kertovia julisteita on ollut asemilla vielä ainakin 90-luvun jälkipuoliskolla   Malli oli minusta graafisesti päivittynyt linkatusta vanhasta versiosta ja mukana oli tietysti yhteyksiä ainakin Kontulasta ja Mellunmäestä. En muista oliko julisteita käytössä vielä Vuosaaren haaran avaamisen jälkeen.


Graafinen ilme oli ehkä hiukan muuttunut, muttei merkittävästi ja perusperiaate oli kuitenkin sama: kyseiseltä metron lähdöltä keskustasta ehtii ko. bussiin - aikataulunmukaisesti.
(Nykyisinhän periaate on, että "yhteyden toteutumista ei voida taata" ja vastaavanlainen teksti löytyy jo YTV:n pysäkkiaikatauluista: jopa päätepysäkkiaikatauluissa lukee "Ajat ovat ARVIOITUJA ohitusaikoja")

Luulen, että just Vuosaaren haaran avaamisen myötä uo aikataulut hävisivät, tai ainakin niihin aikoihin ja ehkä juuri graafikko-ongelman myötä... Minähän en ole graafikko, ja siksi esitän vain tällaisen:








> Lähetäpä malliksi tekemäsi työ HKL:lle ja mukana tarjous, että hintaan 35 /h maksettuna palkkiona verokortille voit tehdä heille loputkin asemakohtaiset aikataululakanat.


Mä luulen, että tuo 35 /h ylittää moninkertaisesti HKL:ltä maksettavan maksimituntipalkan/korvauksen suuruuden... eikös moiseen suunnittelutehtävään vaadita vakituista työsuhdetta kuukausipalkkoineen ja _kilometrikorvauksineen?_

----------


## kuukanko

> Minähän en ole graafikko, ja siksi esitän vain tällaisen:


Onpas hyvä!




> Mä luulen, että tuo 35 /h ylittää moninkertaisesti HKL:ltä maksettavan maksimituntipalkan/korvauksen suuruuden... eikös moiseen suunnittelutehtävään vaadita vakituista työsuhdetta kuukausipalkkoineen ja _kilometrikorvauksineen?_


HKL:n (ja monen muunkin julkisen toimijan) ongelma on, että laitoksen oman henkilökunnan palkka (ja muutkin edut ja työolosuhteet) ovat vähän niin ja näin, mutta ulkopuolisille konsulteille maksetaan jopa 100 /h (ja konsulttifirmassa varsinaisen työn voi tehdä joku toisen vuosikurssin teekkari). Niinpä useimmat hakeutuvat ennemmin töihin konsulttifirmoille kuin itse laitokselle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Luulen, että just Vuosaaren haaran avaamisen myötä uo aikataulut hävisivät, tai ainakin niihin aikoihin ja ehkä juuri graafikko-ongelman myötä... Minähän en ole graafikko, ja siksi esitän vain tällaisen:


Aina vain paranee!

Tuollaisen aikataulun tekemisestä olisi muuten sekin hyöty, että siellä suunnittelun päässä saatettaisiin itsekin huomata, miten päättömiä aikatauluja tehdään ja on voimassa.

Tässä taas kokemuspohjaista esimerkkiä: Liityntäbussini saapuu suunnilleen samaan aikaan Itäkeskukseen, kun jatkoyhteyteni 54 tai 58 lähtevät. 54 lähtee jo minuutin ennen ja 58 pari minuuttia myöhemmin - mutta se ei riitä kun on käveltävä niin pitkä matka kuin Itiksen bussilaitureiden välillä voi kävellä. Eli 98 tulo ja 58 lähtö ovat suunnilleen vastakkaisissa nurkissa. Lähtöbusseilla on 20 min vuoroväli kuten 98:llakin, joten päiväsaikaan tämä riemu toistuu joka vuorolla!

No, olin matkalla Lassilaan, mihin 54 on oikein kätevä juttu. Jotta olisin ylipäätään päässyt bussiin, tein liityntämatkan autolla, jolla siis lähden pari miuuttia ennen kuin pääsisin bussilla välttääkseni 18 minuutin vaihtoajan, joka HKL:n nerojen mukaan on keskimäärin 10 min. kun vuorovälit ovat 20 min.  :Biggrin:  Mutta kun Itäkeskus on suuri ja hieno keskusasema, niin siellä on suuri liityntäpysäköintilaitos. Enkä sitten tajunnut, että minun on varattava kävelyaikaa alakerroksen perältä 3 min. Eli 54 lähti kun olin päässyt asemahallin ovelle.

Mutta minähän ehdin sentään 58:iin, jolla pääsen Pasilaan josta on vain 6 min. junalla Lassilaan. Ihan hienoa muuten, mutta 58 saapuu Pasilaan 8 min yli tasaisen 10-minuuttiluvun. Ja se on sama aika, jolloin M-juna lähtee Pasilasta. Eli odotan laiturilla 8 min, koska pari minuuttia menee taas siihen, että pääsen bussipysäkiltä junan laiturille.

Eihän minua tietenkään potuta tämä yhtään. EMME-ennustajien mukaan reitillä 98-58-M vaihtoihin kuluu 15 min, eli vuorovälien puolikkaiden summa. Tosiasiassa vaihtoihin kuluu 26 min. Keski-eurooppalaiseen järjestettyjen ja synkattujen vaihtojen tapaan näihin vaihtoihin ei tarvitsisi kulua kuin 2 minuuttia. Ja kun ajoajat ovat 6+18+6 = 30 min, on aika iso ero, kuluuko vaihtoihin 2 vai 26 min.

Mutta meillähän on maailman parasta joukkoliikennettä, kuten nähdään. Se on niin hyvää, että 32 minuutin matkan sijasta siitä saa nauttia 56 minuuttia. Lisää liityntää!

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Lähtöbusseilla on 20 min vuoroväli kuten 98:llakin, joten päiväsaikaan tämä riemu toistuu joka vuorolla!


58:n vuoroväli arjen päiväliikenteessä on 18 min.

----------


## Antero Alku

> 58:n vuoroväli arjen päiväliikenteessä on 18 min.


No joo. 9-13 on 13 lähtöä Itäkeskuksesta, sitten 13-15 on 8 lähtöä. Sen jälkeen tahti tiivistyy.

Aikataulujen pitäisikin noudattaa vakiominuutteja ja vakiovuorovälejä, jotta vaihdot olisi edes mahdollista synkata. Mutta eihän sellainen kuulu täkäläiseen liityntäliikennejärjestelmään - ja tarkoitan nyt kokonaisuutta, en edes pelkästään Itä-Helsinki - keskusta matkoja. Joten väliäkös sillä, millä minuuteilla bussit kulkevat. Ainahan voi ottaa oman auton tai taksin. Vanhukset, lapset ja muut köyhät joutavatkin sitten odottelemaan.

Antero

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> No joo. 9-13 on 13 lähtöä Itäkeskuksesta, sitten 13-15 on 8 lähtöä. Sen jälkeen tahti tiivistyy.
> 
> Aikataulujen pitäisikin noudattaa vakiominuutteja ja vakiovuorovälejä, jotta vaihdot olisi edes mahdollista synkata. Mutta eihän sellainen kuulu täkäläiseen liityntäliikennejärjestelmään - ja tarkoitan nyt kokonaisuutta, en edes pelkästään Itä-Helsinki - keskusta matkoja. Joten väliäkös sillä, millä minuuteilla bussit kulkevat. Ainahan voi ottaa oman auton tai taksin. Vanhukset, lapset ja muut köyhät joutavatkin sitten odottelemaan.


Marmati! On tämä maailma niin kova! Pikaratikkahan kulkisi sekunnin tarkkuudella oli myrsky tahi pakkanen. Ja Metrohan hyytyy tunneliin jo siksi kun Kuttasen Aslakilla on poronerottelu käynnissä!
Eräiden henkilöiden pikaratikkafanaattisuus ja metrojärjestelmän haukkuminen elämäntehtävänä saa kerta kerralta lisää koomisia piirteitä, mikä on omiaan viemään uskottavuuden koko pikaratikkasuunnitelmilta!

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Marmati! On tämä maailma niin kova!
> ...
> Eräiden henkilöiden pikaratikkafanaattisuus ja metrojärjestelmän haukkuminen elämäntehtävänä saa kerta kerralta lisää koomisia piirteitä, mikä on omiaan viemään uskottavuuden koko pikaratikkasuunnitelmilta!



Viestiketjua lukevana on ikävää lukea tällaisia kommentteja! Antero Alku tarjoaa oikeasta maailmasta otettuja esimerkkejä vaihtoehdoiksi. Moni muukin on huomannut maailmalla hyvin toimivaa joukkoliikennettä, ja saattaa niistä täällä mainitakin. On rohkeaa puolustaa omia näkemyksiään ja kritisoida metroa siitä huolimattakin, vaikka 5,1 miljoonaa suomalaista pitäisi sitä koko maailman parhaana. Sen sijaan on epäreilua haukkua toisia, ja etenkin kohdistaa se henkilöihin.

Jos vaikka bussipuolella kehutaan kovasti tiettyä firmaa, niin sitä ei varmaankaan pidetä fanaattisuutena, eihän? Uskottavuus kärsii, jos aletaan mollata toisia ja kirjoittaa epäasiallisesti, näiden "pikaratikkaihmisten" en ole nähnyt vielä näin tekevän.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sen sijaan on epäreilua haukkua toisia, ja etenkin kohdistaa se henkilöihin.


Kyse on nyt siitä, että Antero Alku jauhaa samoja asioita moneen kertaan ja sotkee niillä keskusteluja, joissa käsitellään aivan muita asioita (ja usein vielä rakentavassa hengessä, eikä haluta syyllistää esim. HKL:ää). Kyse ei siis ole asiasta vaan henkilön tavasta esittää niitä.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Kyse on nyt siitä, että Antero Alku jauhaa samoja asioita moneen kertaan ja sotkee niillä keskusteluja, joissa käsitellään aivan muita asioita (ja usein vielä rakentavassa hengessä, eikä haluta syyllistää esim. HKL:ää). Kyse ei siis ole asiasta vaan henkilön tavasta esittää niitä.


Aivan. Tämmöinen jatkuva saman asian jauhaminen sai minut kiehumaan yli. En jaksa edes kaikkia Alkun kommentteja lukea, kun sisällön voi jo arvatakin...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyse on nyt siitä, että Antero Alku jauhaa samoja asioita moneen kertaan ja sotkee niillä keskusteluja, joissa käsitellään aivan muita asioita (ja usein vielä rakentavassa hengessä, eikä haluta syyllistää esim. HKL:ää). Kyse ei siis ole asiasta vaan henkilön tavasta esittää niitä.


Ketjun nimi on "Metron aikataulut + vaihtoyhteydet". Kirjoitin käytännön kokemuksia vaihtoyhteyksistä. En ollut etsinyt mitään huonointa vaihtoehtoa, minulla vain oli matka Lassilaan klo. 13:00:ksi. Ja näin kävi.

HKL:n eläkkeelle jäänyt suunnittelujohtaja Seppo Vepsäläinen on markkinoinut kaikella vaikutusvallallaan suunnitelmaa nimeltä "Iso liityntä". Se sisältää lisää metrolinjoja ja vaihtoja, eli ketjun aihetta, metron aikatauluja ja vaihtoyhteyksiä. Vepsäläinen on saanut julkisuudesta tilaa tälle suunnitelmalleen mm. valtakunnan ja pääkaupunkiseudun johtavassa lehdessä Helsingin sanomissa. Sen toimittajat kertovat Vepsäläisen suunnitelmista, eikä heillä ole esittää mitään kritiikkiä asiasta. Ehkä he eivät matkusta muualle kuin Helsingin ydikeskustassa sijaitsevalle työpaikalleen, joten heille ei tule mieleen, että joukkoliikenteen pitäisi toimia muihinkin yhteyksiin. Mutta he eivät kysy asiasta keneltäkään kritiikkiä, vaikka se olisi journalismin periaatteiden mukaista.

"Iso liityntä"-suunnitelman ydinajatus on vaihtaminen. Se on myös seudullista liikennettä tulevaisuuteen luotaavan PLJ-suunnitelman kulmakiviä. Onko siis vain marmattamista ja syyllistämistä esittää tästä asiasta tätä asiaa koskevassa keskusteluketjussa kritiikkiä?

Huomautan, että HKL on vastuussa Helsingin sisäisen joukkoliikenteen aikatauluista, ja HKL:n tekemän työn tulos on se, mistä kerron. HKL on asettunut entisen suunnittelujohtajansa ideoiman järjestelmän kannalle, mutta se ei osoita osaavansa suunnitella ja järjestää joukkoliikennettä, joka perustuu vaihtamiseen. Siksi minulla on mielestäni hyvät perustelut arvostella HKL:n linjastosuunnittelua vaihtojen järjestämisessä.

En kiellä, että jauhan samoja asioita, niin tekevät monet muutkin. Mukaan lukien HKL omassa tiedottamisessaan kuin myös suunnittelussaan. Vain sillä erotuksella, että HKL saa palstatilaa laajalevikkisessä mediassa, minä ainoastaan tällaisella foorumilla. Mutta kertaushan on opintojen äiti, ja sama strategia on myös HKL:n tiedottamisella: Samaa asiaa toistetaan niin kauan, että ihmiset alkavat uskoa siihen. Hyvänä esimerkkinä vaikka länsimetron "edut" kuten Länsiväylän automäärän väheneminen. Sitä toistetaan aina vaan, vaikka viranomaisten itsensä teettämä selvitys osoitti, ettei niin ole.

Arvostelen HKL:ää, sillä HKL on kaupungin viranomainen, jolla ei ole yksityishenkilön suojaa, vaan sitä saa ja tulee arvostella, mikäli sen toimintaan ei olla tyytyväisiä.

En hauku tänne kirjoittavia henkilöitä henkilöinä kuten nyt minua ylläpitäjän toimesta, vaan vastaan asioilla. Joskus, kun sitä saman jauhamista joku jatkaa, voin todeta olevani sitä mieltä, että henkiö on asiassaan väärässä ja pyydän perehtymään taustoihin itse ja todistamaan väitteensä jotenkin. Se ei kuitenkaan ole henkilön moittimista.

Haluan vielä mainita sen, että olen harvoja, jotka esiintyvät tällä(kin) foorumilla rehellisesti omalla nimellään. Rekisteröityneet käyttäjät näkevät nimimerkkien ilmoittamat nimet, mutta onhan tiedossakin, että kaikki ilmoitetut "oikeat" nimetkään eivät ole oikeita. En kirjoita sellaista, minkä kanssa pitäisi piiloutua nimimerkin ja väärän nimen taakse. Minulla on valmius ja perustelut seistä kirjoittamani takana kuin myös myöntää erehdykseni, kun sellaisia osoitetaan. Ja on osoitettukin, enkä siitä millään muotoa pahastu.

Annan erittäin suuren arvon tälle foorumille ja sen ylläpitäjille ja Kuukankolle. Mutta tämä Kuukankon kommentti oli minusta täysin asiaton.

Antero

----------


## jhaarni

> Marmati! On tämä maailma niin kova! Pikaratikkahan kulkisi sekunnin tarkkuudella oli myrsky tahi pakkanen. Ja Metrohan hyytyy tunneliin jo siksi kun Kuttasen Aslakilla on poronerottelu käynnissä!
> Eräiden henkilöiden pikaratikkafanaattisuus ja metrojärjestelmän haukkuminen elämäntehtävänä saa kerta kerralta lisää koomisia piirteitä, mikä on omiaan viemään uskottavuuden koko pikaratikkasuunnitelmilta!


Itsekin olen sen verran fanaattinen mahdollisimman hyvin toimivan joukkoliikenteen suhteen että toivoisin liityntäliikenteenkin toimivan järkevästi. Sitten olisi se metro paljon parempi. 

Tietysti, jos tulisi se (pika)ratikka lähipysäkille niin ei tarttis laisin täsmätä sitä liityntäyhteyttä...  :Wink:  

- Janne

----------


## kuukanko

> Ketjun nimi on "Metron aikataulut + vaihtoyhteydet". Kirjoitin käytännön kokemuksia vaihtoyhteyksistä.


Safka aloitti ketjun näyttääkseen tekemänsä aikataululakanan mallin ja otsikko kuvaa sitä hyvin. Silloin ei ole tarkoituksenmukaista siirtää keskustelua väkisin ylipäätään vaihtoyhteyksien synkronoinnin puutetta käsitteleväksi, varsinkin kun aiheesta on keskusteltu täällä paljon jo ennestäänkin (mm. ketjussa http://jlf.fi/f20/441-vaihdot-kaupunkiliikenteessa/ ). Myös "Isoa liityntää" olet arvostellut paljon jo aikaisemminkin, mm. ketjussa http://jlf.fi/f20/1330-hs-bussiton-k...-2020-luvulla/ .

Haluat ehkä käyttää asioiden toistoa tehokeinona, mutta monen foorumia aktiivisesti lukevan mielestä samojen asioiden jatkuva toistaminen on rasittavaa. Viesteissäsi toistuu hyvin usein joukko asioita, jotka mielestäsi ovat pielessä. Foorumia aktiivisesti seuraaville käsityksesi ovat varmasti jo selvinneet, eikä niitä enää tarvitse toistaa (voit vaikka viitata aikaisempiin kirjoituksiisi, jos haluat jossakin yhteydessä muistuttaa asioista). Jos haluat kertoa jotakin uutta näistä asioista, voit vaikka jatkaa sellaisessa ketjussa, jossa aihetta on käsitelty jo aikaisemmin. Aikataululakanaketjun kääntäminen yleisesti synkronoinnin puutetta käsitteleväksi ikään kuin kaappaa ketjun sen alkuperäisestä tarkoituksesta.

Vaikka HKL toistaisikin itseään esim. Hesarissa, niin täytyy ottaa huomioon, että tällä palstalla on joukkoliikenteestä paljon kiinnostuneempi lukijakunta kuin Hesarilla keskimäärin. Täällä voidaan olettaa, että kun asia on kerran kerrottu, niin lukijat sen myös muistavat. Tällä palstalla julkaisu on myöskin suhteellisen vapaata, Hesari kuitenkin julkaisee vain mitä sitä itseään huvittaa.

Tämä näin toimintatapoihin liittyvänä kommenttina (joka koskee ihan kaikkia käyttäjiä, Antero nyt vain joutui silmätikuksi tässä).

----------


## Safka

> Safka aloitti ketjun näyttääkseen tekemänsä aikataululakanan mallin ja otsikko kuvaa sitä hyvin.


Vaikka otsikon olis voinut muotoilla vähän paremmin, niin hyvä kun en; nykyisellään se mahdollistaa keskustelun myös itse metron aikatauluista ylläpidon siihen puuttumatta  :Smile: 

Toisaalla foorumilla on keskusteltu "tolppaväleistä" eli arkikielellä pienimmästä mahdollisesta vuorovälistä. Vuonna 2002 oli kummallakin metrolla 6 minuutin välit ja yhteisellä osuudella siis 3 min. Jonkin ratatyön vuoksi vuorovälejä jouduttiin harventamaan 4/8 minuuttiin ja käytäntö jäi pysyväksi.

Eräs tasatahtiaktiivi ei ole tietääkseni puuttunut metron 8 minuutin väleihin  johtuukohan siitä, että asuu 4 minuutin alueella...  :Wink:  Tasatahtiamatööri esittää: voisiko kummankin haaran vuorovälejä lyhentää puolella minuutilla: tällöin vuoroväli olisi 7,5 min haaroilla ja yhteisesti 3,75 ja myös kaikki liityntäbussit voidaan tasatahdistaa.
Nykyisin ruuhkatunnilla metron vuorovälit ovat joka toinen tunti samat ja eräillä liityntäbusseilla joka 4:s tunti (esim. 94.)

½ minuutin lyhennys metron vuoroväleissä vaatinee yhden metrorungon lisää, riittääkö siihen kapasiteettia? Pikaratkaisuna vähemmin käytetyillä vuoroilla voitaisiin ajaa myös lyhyempiä junia.
Bussien osalta  otetaan tuo 94 taas esimerkiksi  yksiköitä ei tarvitanne yhtään enempää vaan 3 minuutin kierrosajan lyhennys onnistuu nykyisillä automäärillä.




> Silloin ei ole tarkoituksenmukaista siirtää keskustelua väkisin ylipäätään vaihtoyhteyksien synkronoinnin puutetta käsitteleväksi 


_Tällä kertaa_ ei haittaa minua, päinvastoin se jopa kuuluu tähän asiaan.




>  käyttää asioiden toistoa tehokeinona, mutta monen foorumia aktiivisesti lukevan mielestä samojen asioiden jatkuva toistaminen on rasittavaa.


Tämä haittaa: yleensä ihmiset eivät usko yhdellä kerralla mutta toiston myötä asia hautaantuu omaan nilkkaan!

Albertin lähettämässä  lehtileikkeessä muuten pisti silmään erään matkustajan vuodatus: " matka-ajoiksi saadaan mahtavia minuuttimääriä, jos tulee junalla, jolta ei ole jatkoyhteyttä "
Tämän ketjun pähkinänkuori on nimenomaan siinä!

PS. lähettämäni mallikuva on vain osa totuutta: jos joku vaihtoyhteysaikataulua tosiaan tarvitseva sen haluaa, niin pankoon vaikka yksityisviestitse tiedon.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vuonna 2002 oli kummallakin metrolla 6 minuutin välit ja yhteisellä osuudella siis 3 min. Jonkin ratatyön vuoksi vuorovälejä jouduttiin harventamaan 4/8 minuuttiin ja käytäntö jäi pysyväksi.


Ennen vuoden 1996 muutosta Itäkeskuksen länsipuolisella osuudella vuoroväli oli ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella tiheimmillään 5 minuuttia ja Mellunmäen (silloin ainoalla) haaralla 10 minuuttia. Ruuhka-aikoina kaikki junat ajoivat Mellunmäkeen asti (ja vieläpä täyspitkinä). Vuosina 1996 - 2002 3 vaunuparin junia ei ajettu ruuhkissakaan, vaan Itäkeskuksen länsipuolella mentiin 3 minuutin tiheydellä ja haaroilla 6 min vuorovälein (Vuosaaren junat ajoivat 1996 - 98 vain Ruoholahdesta Itäkeskukseen "sattuneesta syystä"). Ruuhkan ulkopuolella mentiin taas 5 / 10 min periaatteella. Vuonna 2002 ajettiin vähän aikaa jopa 2,5 / 5 minuutin liikennettä, yhteisellä osuudella vuoroväli oli käytännössä vuorotellen 2 / 3 minuuttia. Mellunmäen junat eivät ruuhka-aikana ajaneet Kamppia lännemmäksi. Rata-, silta yms. töiden (myös Kampin keskuksen työt) takia aikataulut eivät pitäneet, ja junat pidennettiin 3-vaunuparisiksi vuorovälien harventuessa ruuhkan osalta 4 / 8 minuuttiin.

----------


## jpe

> Tässä taas kokemuspohjaista esimerkkiä: [...] olin matkalla Lassilaan, mihin 54 on oikein kätevä juttu...


Tarinan lukeneena haluaisin ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyä, mikä esti sinua hyppäämästä Itäkeskuksessa Jokeriin (550) ja menemästä sillä Huopalahden asemalle, missä olisi ollut helppo vaihto M-junaan? Huopalahdesta seuraava Pohjois-Haagan asemahan on Lassilassa.

----------


## b10m55

> Albertin lähettämässä  lehtileikkeessä muuten pisti silmään erään matkustajan vuodatus: " matka-ajoiksi saadaan mahtavia minuuttimääriä, jos tulee junalla, jolta ei ole jatkoyhteyttä "
> Tämän ketjun pähkinänkuori on nimenomaan siinä!


Mielenkiintoista, että vuonna 1983 HKL:lle kirjoittamani- ja sitten Metrouutisiin päätynyt tekstini (vuodatus, kuten nimim. Safka sanoo) putkahtaa esille internetissä vuonna 2007.

----------


## Joona

Maanantain HKL linjalla -palstalla (Sivu 13) oli hyviä uutisia matkustajainformaation saralta:



> Metron yhteen vaunupariin on asennettu pieniä, 15 tuuman näyttöjä, joilta matkustajat voi seurata joukkoliikenneinformaatiota. Nyt alkuvaiheessa näytöillä näytetään HKL:n lyhyitä tiedotteita kaupunkiliikenteestä. Jatkossa näytöille tuodaan myös aikataulutietoa eli idän liityntäbussien lähtöajat seuraavalta metroasemalta.


Kunpa saisivat tuon informaation jo sinne metron lähtöaseman tauluille sitten infojärjestelmän uusimisen yhteydessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarinan lukeneena haluaisin ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyä, mikä esti sinua hyppäämästä Itäkeskuksessa Jokeriin (550) ja menemästä sillä Huopalahden asemalle, missä olisi ollut helppo vaihto M-junaan? Huopalahdesta seuraava Pohjois-Haagan asemahan on Lassilassa.


Olin selvitellyt yhteyttä Reittioppaan avulla. 58 + M-juna (siis ei M-linja metro!) oli muistaakseni seuraava Reittioppaan tarjoama yhteys, jolla tosin tiesin myöhästyväni. En muista tarjosiko Reittiopas 550-pohjaista reittiä, mutta ehkä se olisi ollut vielä enemmän myöhässä.

Reittioppaan mukaan näyttää siltä tämän päivän osalta, että se tarjoaa joko 54:ää aikaan 30 min tai yhdistelmää 550 + 51 aikaan 36 min sekä metro + M-juna aikaan 40 min. 58 + M-juna on 37 min, mutta sitä ei saa kuin kieltämällä Reittioppaan antamasta metroa. (Tämä on taas tämän aiheen sivusta, mutta minusta Reittiopas tarjoaa usein metroa yhteyksille, joille se ei ole mielestäni hyvä. Kuten ei tässäkään tapauksessa.)

Antero

----------

